

How Not to post a job posting. - startupcto
http://pikimal.theresumator.com/apply/uJ3zHi/

======
spooneybarger
I prefer my possible future employers to contradict themselves in the posting
rather than after I've started working for them. Makes it less messy when you
decide you don't want to work for them.

------
pikimal
The job post has been updated -- it's clarified that if you're uncomfortable
trying something new, you're not our guy.

I get to say "our guy" because I was the original author of the job post!

------
eraad
What's wrong we it? Can't seem to find it.

~~~
byoung2
What looks like a blatant contradiction actually isn't. Though they start off
the add with " _If you're feeling frustrated with job posts asking for
experience in a specific language_ " they go on to mention Ruby on Rails
specifically.

The way I read it is that you don't have to have experience in Ruby on Rails,
you just have to be able to learn it quickly and be comfortable developing
applications with it. As a seasoned .NET or Java developer, it might only take
you a few weeks to adapt (" _you can pick up a new language faster than your
laundry_ "), even if you have never used Ruby on Rails before.

~~~
hga
But then they say:

    
    
      You have to be completely comfortable with:
    
        * Developing Ruby on Rails applications
    

Now, _technically_ they don't say you need to know Ruby, but I'd be rather
surprised if you don't need experience in Ruby to be completely comfortable
with developing Ruby on Rails applications.

~~~
byoung2
You don't need experience with Ruby specifically, you just need to be able to
"pick up a new language faster than your laundry" and likely have experience
with a similar language. If they interview a candidate with a decade of
experience in Perl, Python, and Java, but no experience with Ruby, that would
be fine as long as he is a fast learner who would be comfortable adapting to
Ruby.

~~~
hga
But how could he satisfy the " _be completely comfortable with ... Developing
Ruby on Rails applications_ " requirement???

------
mullr
This job appears to be suitable for people who don't know what they do know.
It's an entirely new level of the Ashcroft effect!

